# Sacramento Gamer seeks group!



## shadewhisper (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm an experienced and mature D&D player. I have taken about 2 years away from table top games but I'm looking to get back into a good group. I'm ultimately looking to meet once per week and prefer V 3.5. I can make and effectively play a character of any level and just about any class so I dont forsee a problem fitting into a group in progress. If you have any questions, post here or e-mail me   
brians_angel@sbcglobal.net


----------

